# cerakote questions



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of a Cerakote painter in the area also what is typical cost of a slide on a handgun cost?
Thanks all


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Have you considered Alymahyde? I have done a sig 55x lower and a 1911 in Alumahyde, turned out nice, and its only 12 bucks for a can.


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

That is the spray can stuff correct?
Did it spit like most rattle can bottles do


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

rhillcity said:


> That is the spray can stuff correct?
> Did it spit like most rattle can bottles do



It did a little, but with some practice I was able to do a nice job. I ended up heating up the lower as well as the paint and it went on very nicely. The 1911 looks good, but it did go on a bit thick, and that caused me a fair amount of work in terms of reassembly. I baked both items at 180 for 5 hours after coating to avoid the absurdly long cure time ( a week ) and that worked out great.












I know there isnt much detail there, but you can't tell that its not an OEM finish in my opinion.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Check out panhandle powdercoating off of 9 mile. Don't spray paint anything you don't want to spray again over and over.
Panhandle charged me $120 for my Saiga 12 receiver and barrel assembly. They did a very nice job.


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Yeah that finish looks pretty good to me


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Check out panhandle powdercoating off of 9 mile. Don't spray paint anything you don't want to spray again over and over.
> Panhandle charged me $120 for my Saiga 12 receiver and barrel assembly. They did a very nice job.


Just FYI, alumahyde isn't comparable to a krylon type spray paint. 




> Durable Epoxy Base Paint Withstands Bore Cleaners & Solvents
> 
> The special feature of *Aluma-Hyde II* (and the reason for its development) is its increased resistance to bore cleaners, solvents and other cleaning chemicals, even trichloroethylene. Today’s new family of fast, aggressive bore cleaners really do a terrific job getting dirty gun bores sparkling clean, but they can wreak particular havoc with any other finish they contact. After full cure, *Aluma-Hyde II* proved solvent-proof to all but the most aggressive, copper-removing bore solvents. *Aluma-Hyde II* is formulated with a hard-curing epoxy base that contains additional, high-density pigment for a durable finish that sticks to all properly prepared aluminum and alloy surfaces, steel and plastics - it’s great on synthetic stocks


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Panhandle powder coating a few wheels for me last year I didn't know they even did guns


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

I just had a pistol Duracoated by Jeremy at Custom Weaponry Gunsmith or CWGS.INFO is his website with gallery pics of guns he's done. EXCELLENT work and a great price! From what I've heard, ceracoat is ceramic and will chip. He's in Navarre.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Actually cerakote only CONTAINS ceramic particles, which is where it gets its incredible abrasion resistence. 
http://www.cerakoteguncoatings.com/ Website main page

http://www.cerakoteguncoatings.com/testing/ TESTING info.

I first used it on a set of headers for my 1977 CJ7 ....ran them hard for years and no chips or cracks ....only mildly discolored near the bolting flanges from the exhaust heat.....but didn't even chip near the bolts! The stuff they use on firearms is Gen II of this technology...and is better yet.
Also....there is a self lubricating version which can be used to coat all the internal parts!
Both come in a WIDE range of colors and the texture can be varied from almost a velvet look to a near eggshell.....no gloss though.





Here is some video of my Saiga 12 which was coated by Panhandle.


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

I have got to get a Saiga 12 definitely cool guns


----------



## DOAllc (Sep 14, 2012)

*Manager*



rhillcity said:


> Does anyone know of a Cerakote painter in the area also what is typical cost of a slide on a handgun cost?
> Thanks all


There is a certified Cerakote specialist in Jonesville, FL. Called Dead On Arms.You can call them at 352-505-6700 or email at [email protected] Normally a handgun slide for a solid color costs around $50. They do great work for a reasonable price.


----------



## DOAllc (Sep 14, 2012)

There is a certified Cerakote specialist in Jonesville,FL that does great work for a reasonable price. For a handgun slide in a solid color normally runs around $50. Here is their contact info 352-505-6700 or [email protected] deadonarmsllc.com It is called Dead On Arms.


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 on panhandle, actually its full range firearms coatings and they do an awesome job


----------

